# goosefreak Jr. on the way!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, Miss. goosefreak and I are expecting our first child!! 
I know a lot of you guys hear are parents yourselves. As you can imagine I'm a little nervous but, pumped!

I'm feeling very proud right now and thought it was worth bragging.
(Better than any Duck or Goose picture iv got which is many)

7 month from now, I'll have my first little huntn' buddy to teach.

!!Super pumped!!

(January 2016)

reggers:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations.

Did we have a big blizzard or something a short while ago keeping people holed up in house? I swear this is the 10th person I've run into with "new baby" news.


-DallanC


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Did we have a big blizzard or something a short while ago keeping people holed up in house? I swear this is the 10th person I've run into with "new baby" news.
> 
> -DallanC


No just Utah.. where kids outnumber the adults


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

congrats:baby:


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Your world is about to change forever, in a good way!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations! That is super cool.8)8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!

But really, January? You'll miss out on some prime goose hunting with all that going on.

You can't forget such important things when planning for a family.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But really, January? You'll miss out on some prime goose hunting with all that going on.
> 
> You can't forget such important things when planning for a family.


I know, I hate to say it but, that was the first thought in my head when the doc said January 14th. was I still have a few more weeks to kill geese. I'll just have to wing myself off slowly instead of hunting 3 days a week it may only be 1 day...

It will be interesting because January is my month too

Does the ol trick, "I have to work today" still work?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

All kidding and bad sarcasm aside...

My January birthday worked out fine for me (12th). For most years growing up, I was often able to negotiate a birthday hunting trip with the old man, followed by a special dinner Mom had waiting for me when I got home. Those are some very good memories indeed, especially the ones where I was able to slip away from school for the occasion...

Just an idea for a tradition for you to implement if your child turns out to be the hunting/outdoor type. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When my younger brother was born dad was duck hunting. Dropped off mom at the hospital and went out on the bayou. He was kid #5. Mom didn't seem to mind


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> All kidding and bad sarcasm aside...
> 
> My January birthday worked out fine for me (12th). For most years growing up, I was often able to negotiate a birthday hunting trip with the old man, followed by a special dinner Mom had waiting for me when I got home. Those are some very good memories indeed, especially the ones where I was able to slip away from school for the occasion...
> 
> Just an idea for a tradition for you to implement if your child turns out to be the hunting/outdoor type. ;-)


I don't have any doubts that the little critter will be an outdoor enthusiast! (boy or girl).. it wouldn't be too hard for the little squirt to talk me into a traditional goose hunt. I usually treat myself to a traditional goose hunt on my B-day every year (Jan. 28th).
sounds like a good tradition to pass on!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

January 14th is a good day to be born, it's worked out good for me anyway.8):mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> January 14th is a good day to be born, it's worked out good for me anyway.8):mrgreen:


thats our due date! i'm hoping the 28th but, I dont think it will be 10 days late


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Nate! My wife is also due in Jan. We were also both born in January. This is our first kid born in winter, so it should be kind of different.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Congrats Nate! My wife is also due in Jan. We were also both born in January. This is our first kid born in winter, so it should be kind of different.


well, congrats to you too. I didn't know... January is a good month


----------

